# Can anyone clean inside air conditioning coils?



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

My AC at my rental house stopped working and I was told the inside coils are filthy. I was told the best way was to pull out the coils and clean them. Can someone do this? The house Is in pace near west spencer field. Thanks


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Chaps its not that tough to do, but you not being the owner IDK how good of a relationship you have with landlord, maybe you could take some off rent and do it yourself. I have a couple of dogs and mine needs cleaning every couple of years. I bring my ecua trashcan inside close to unit, place unit in trash can being carful not to break or bend copper too much. then a good degreaser 409 works okay, use a light wire brush to clean coil carefully. after brushing use water hose to flush that's where the trashcan comes in handy. GL probally a lil TMI.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks I own the house I just don't have time to get over there to clean it


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Let me inquire real quick chaps. Got a buddy who works for local A/C company always lo9king for side work. He services mine every year!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Is the unit vertical or horizontal , closet or attic.

But yes the best way is to remove it, take out side, and clean the heck out of it. 

I have seen prices to $250. As long as refrigerant can be re-used, pumped down.

Is this R-22 or the new stuff?*


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

BananaTom said:


> *Is the unit vertical or horizontal , closet or attic.
> 
> But yes the best way is to remove it, take out side, and clean the heck out of it.
> 
> ...


It's a newer unit about 4 years old. It's in a closet and mounted vertically. I got a quote for $290 plus refrigerant. Seemed high


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

chaps said:


> It's a newer unit about 4 years old. It's in a closet and mounted vertically. I got a quote for $290 plus refrigerant. Seemed high


*Access is also a contributing factor to the price. Can the a coil slide out the front of the cabinet, or does the ductwork in the attic need to be removed, thus the price difference.

I have seen $350 charged.

*


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got some coil cleaner that the A/C Guys use, and how I've always cleaned mine was.. Spraying the coil cleaner on it, then spraying it down with a pump sprayer and clean water.. This usually gets most of it out, unless its really caked in there...


----------

